# Is it worth placing DC outside of shop



## FTWingRiders (Oct 15, 2013)

Setting up shop, and had a question about placing the DC unit. I have a 24x24 dedicated shop room that's part of my barn, the shop has central heat and a/c, the rest is uninsulated and unheated. I have a corner than I can place my grizzly G0443 1/2 hp cyclone DC, but also thought about running it into the unheated side for the collector and then back for the filter to recapture the heated air. 

Is it worth the hassle and added complexity to remove the collector from the shop? I realize there is also the noise issue if left in the main shop, which Grizzly offers a noise reducer kit. (Does anyone have any experience with the reducer?). 

I'm torn if the extra is worth it, and any insight would be appreciated.

Thanks, Forrest


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The longer the runs, the less efficient it becomes. Only you can decide if the noise is worth moving it out for. 

If the filter vents back into the shop, your heat loss would be minimal..


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Personally, I think it is a good idea. It keeps those micro fine particles that pass through the filters out of the main shop. However, you have to consider the air balance in the main shop, you will be sucking out the air c/w the heat, or cooling. If you have gas fired equipment in the area you could cause a downdraft by the negative pressure. I'm considering a DC and will set it up in a room outside of the main shop but I plan on putting a filter bank from that DC room back to the shop to keep the air pressure balanced.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Like Ryan said, efficiency goes down with longer runs of duct and if your DC unit is only 1/2 HP then any length of run at all will degrade performance.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*What DC?*



FTWingRiders said:


> Setting up shop, and had a question about placing the DC unit. I have a 24x24 dedicated shop room that's part of my barn, the shop has central heat and a/c, the rest is uninsulated and unheated. I have a corner than I can place my *grizzly G0443 1/2 hp cyclone DC*, but also thought about running it into the unheated side for the collector and then back for the filter to recapture the heated air.
> Thanks, Forrest



That number doesn't compute:
http://www.grizzly.com/search?q=GO443

I have 2 separate 1 1/2 HP DC's in the same shop and only use 5ft or 6 ft long runs at most. I run a 15" planer, 24" dual drum sander, 13" jointer, 12" table saws and there is still some dust that escapes.

For that airborne dust I run a Jet 3 speed air filtration overhead. 

The best DC systems will also have a shop vac hooked to a port off the blade on your miter saw, ardial arm saw bandsaws etc.

You really need a 3 part system to get the most efficient dust removal, and even then you may want to wear a dust mask...... :blink:


Is it worth it to run the DC in an outside or separate room? I don't think so personally. They are not that noisy, but they do take up 8 sq ft of floor space if that is a concern. Otherwise, I would just keep the runs as short as possible and move the DC around. You should provide a return for the filtered air from the room or unheated space. I also think the DC's CFM ratings are optimistic and don't reflect the true air movement. So heat loss may not be as big a deal as some suggest, but not having that situation I can't speak from experience. :no:


----------



## FTWingRiders (Oct 15, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> That number doesn't compute:
> http://www.grizzly.com/search?q=GO443
> 
> Thank you for all the input!!!
> ...


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

As to noise, the dust collector only needs to run when a tool is running so it is not like you will be hearing it in an otherwise quiet shop. An air filter unit on the other hand is another story..


----------

